# Anyone collect 1/18th scale Ultimate Soldier?



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Hi all!
I was wondering who here collects Ultimate Soldier, BBI, or other, in 1/18th scale?
I collect mainly the German planes, tanks, and soldiers, but I have quite a few US/British aircraft too.
I just found a screaming deal at a Wal-Mart on a road trip, German DAK officer for $1!
I bought all 8 of them.
Besides the WWII stuff, I also do the modern too.
So far, just the F/A 18, and some helicopters and figures.
The F-16 has climbed out of my reach for now.

George


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

I've got a bunch of the 1/18th.... starting doing the 1/32nd though.... more room for more toys!!


----------



## lilstomper (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi George, 
I am not exactly sure If what I have is 1/18th or not. But I have been collecting Aviators some German some English. They are about 2"-2 1/2"inches tall at most.
The majority of my Collection is lead Soldiers Manoil, Barclay and Grey Iron. I have about 135 soldiers and vehicles in my collection. I am always looking to buy if you know anyone who has any to sell. I'll have to send you some pics so you have an idea what I have.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes I mostly collect WWII plane stuff. 

Lost Patrol TBF Avenger (with a little alien)
Mustang
Stuka
Hellcat
Corsair

and one modern one, the "Jolly Roger Tomcat" from JSI with light up engines and cockpit.

Only problem is being such big planes I have no room for them, they are still boxed away, ready for a new room.


----------



## yuana (Apr 14, 2011)

An interesting conversation to follow in this thread


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

yuana said:


> An interesting conversation to follow in this thread


----------

